# DRO!!



## Hukshawn (Jan 15, 2017)

Yayyy. Been wanting this kind of a setup for a while. I realize I'm kind of cheating a bit as I hadn't quiet got the hang of the dials. But nuts to that. This world has great cheap electronics!

Turns out the back lash on my cross slide is much more than I had previously believed. Gonna have to look into that.
And sorting out some covers foe the sensors.
Not a bad unit. About .003" accuracy over 6" on the cross slide and I think it said something like .005-6" on the 24". Which is kind of a lot but perfectly fine for anything I'll ever do.
Was a good deal.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 15, 2017)

Bent a cover out of heavy aluminum duct pipe. Used my uncles aluminum siding press brake. Never used one before. Usually just braze guard covers together from sheet metal. Messy...
The brake was tricky. Definitely a knack to it. But this works. It'll keep the oil off the scale anyways. 
Easily removable to access the the stuff underneath.


----------



## fixit (Jan 16, 2017)

sure works for me

fixit


----------



## mickri (Jan 16, 2017)

Where did you buy your DRO?  Cost?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 16, 2017)

Hukshawn said:


> .
> Not a bad unit. About .003" accuracy over 6" on the cross slide and I think it said something like .005-6" on the 24". Which is kind of a lot but perfectly fine for anything I'll ever do.
> View attachment 143737
> 
> ...


I have three of the earlier iGaging scales on my lathe and they hold +/- .001" as checked against digital calipers and/or micrometer.  I would expect similar performance for yours.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 16, 2017)

That's the accuracy over that distance. It's advertised along those lines. Or, my graduated collar dials are that far off.

I bought these at busy bee.
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/digital-remote-readout-0-6in-in-and-metric.html

The resolution is lower than I'd prefer, probably about half a second. You gotta dial in pretty slowly not to miss


----------



## fretsman (Jan 26, 2017)

Question for you, if you don't mind? Does your X axis DRO read the actual amount of material moved? Or do you just do the math in your head?

Thanks for your time!!
Dave


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2017)

What I've been doing is measuring my work piece with a mic, touching off, zeroing, then doing the math on how far I want to go. It's tricky at times and for some reason it hasn't always worked. But I'm still a bit new with the dro. The last project I made with it did turn out really well. I got within .001" which worked great. It was a piece that fit into another. Fit was good and snug.


----------



## fretsman (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok, so the DRO doesn't automatically deduct the correct amount? 

In other words, if you move .001" on the DRO, it actually takes .002" off the material, correct? 

Reason why I'm asking is I'd love to find one of these small DRO's that has that calculation built in.

Thanks for your time!
Dave


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 27, 2017)

Ahh. Ya, no it doesn't calculate. You gotta math it all up.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 27, 2017)

That would require even more accuracy, since if your registering 1 thou now, you need to regisiter .5 thou ..
So it would be more expensive, and more accurate.  I had one and decided to scrap it.  I put it on my WW planer. I made a set of dials that have 200 marks, so I am more accurate than b4 with small dials on a SB 9".


----------



## fretsman (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for that, and yes, I have the larger dials on my sb9, but the dro's are so much nicer, even if I have to calculate it.....it just would be nice to find one that had that feature.


----------



## hman (Jan 27, 2017)

Most DRO systems that have a central multi-axis display unit have the capability to enter the cutter diameter and correct for it.  Choices range from the inexpensive ShumaTech 350 and 550 kits to the highest of the high-end DROs.  All of these do more than just display position,  They have internal processors that allow various functions (such as tool size correction, finding the center when touching both ends of a workpiece, hole circle calculation, etc. etc. etc.)

Igaging's Accuremote and Absolute DROs (which have a separate display for each axis) don't have any "smarts," but they're the least expensive DRO option.  And even so, they have the wonderful characteristic of immunity from backlash.  Unlike dials, the number displayed represents the actual position of the table/tool regardless of which way you're cranking.

Browse through the DRO oriented threads here on the forum, and you'll find links to several vendors.  Ebay has lots of Chinese DRO systems (not to expensive).  DRO Pros and other US sources are known for good service, support and high quality systems.  Yes, there are bargains to be had, but as always, you generally get what you pay for.


----------



## terryw123 (Feb 7, 2017)

What I did to cover my slides up was pull a old tube sock of mine over it.  Stretched it out and it covers it 360 deg.  Used nylon tie strips to fasten it on.   Works great and keeps it clean.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 7, 2017)

fretsman said:


> Ok, so the DRO doesn't automatically deduct the correct amount?
> 
> In other words, if you move .001" on the DRO, it actually takes .002" off the material, correct?
> 
> ...


Dave,  Take a look at Yuriy's TouchDRO readout for iGaging scales. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/touchdro-now-supports-igaging-absolute-scales.40734/ 
It can be set up to read the X scale as a diameter.  The basic resolution on the iGaging scales is .01mm or .0004". As a diameter, this would be .0008".


----------



## terryw123 (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't know about iGaging but I have one of those cheap readers also.  Mine looks like a digital calipers on a wire.  Anyways they work ok but not as accurate as a regular digital readout.   I mean if .002-.003 inaccuracy is no big deal for you,  then they are fine.   And I cannot easily use it on my cross feed.  (mounting is easy) But you want it to read twice the amount of movement of the tool bit.  You want it to read Radius.  Mine won't do that.  If I want to take off .040 (off diameter)I have to only put .020 on the readout.   I believe most of those cheap readouts are the same, but I could be wrong.


----------



## fretsman (Feb 8, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> Dave,  Take a look at Yuriy's TouchDRO readout for iGaging scales. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/touchdro-now-supports-igaging-absolute-scales.40734/
> It can be set up to read the X scale as a diameter.  The basic resolution on the iGaging scales is .01mm or .0004". As a diameter, this would be .0008".



Thank you, RJ, and yes, very familiar with Yuri as well as I'm s-l-o-w-l-y building one for my mill. I was just hoping to find out if there was indeed a small scale type with integral DRO as I have them setup on my lathe already. I will definitely be building another for the lathe so maybe this will kick me in the butt to do so!!


----------



## fretsman (Feb 8, 2017)

terryw123 said:


> I don't know about iGaging but I have one of those cheap readers also.  Mine looks like a digital calipers on a wire.  Anyways they work ok but not as accurate as a regular digital readout.   I mean if .002-.003 inaccuracy is no big deal for you,  then they are fine.   And I cannot easily use it on my cross feed.  (mounting is easy) But you want it to read twice the amount of movement of the tool bit.  You want it to read Radius.  Mine won't do that.  If I want to take off .040 (off diameter)I have to only put .020 on the readout.   I believe most of those cheap readouts are the same, but I could be wrong.




You are absolutely correct, and that's why I was hoping that someone may have seen a "lathe" version that I may not have found yet.


----------

